# NCTI Paramedic School



## DWemt28 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello! For starters, I know there's a million threads on NCTI, but I couldn't find anything with current information. Living in SoCal, I would like to go to either San Diego or Riverside. I saw on the website that neither campus is offering paramedic anytime soon and I've been hearing that both of those campuses were possibly closing for good. Anyone know if it's true? My next best bet would be to go to NCTI Roseville and live with some loved ones. Anyone ever take the course up there? How was it? Thanks!!!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2014)

I would look into other programs aside from NCTI if you are willing to go all the way to Roseville. There are plenty of programs in SoCal where you are guaranteed an internship after you finish the classroom part of class and less than half the cost. Last I heard NCTI was anywhere from $10,000-$12,000 (There are good programs around the $4,000-$6,000 range)


----------



## DWemt28 (Aug 11, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I would look into other programs aside from NCTI if you are willing to go all the way to Roseville. There are plenty of programs in SoCal where you are guaranteed an internship after you finish the classroom part of class and less than half the cost. Last I heard NCTI was anywhere from $10,000-$12,000 (There are good programs around the $4,000-$6,000 range)



Thanks! The only real incentives for me wanting to go there are that I heard you get a job with amr if you do internship with them, and the program is part time. Due to my current situation, I can't afford not to work while in school. I don't know of any programs in SoCal that are part time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 11, 2014)

DWemt28 said:


> Thanks! The only real incentives for me wanting to go there are that I heard you get a job with amr if you do internship with them, and the program is part time. Due to my current situation, I can't afford not to work while in school. I don't know of any programs in SoCal that are part time.



Your chances of getting hired with AMR is the same whether you went through NCTI or another program. 

As for programs that are part time I do not know about. The medic program I am going to offers a part time program that is pretty much full time (3 days a week 0900-1800). 

Here is a list of all the programs in CA. If you want you can use it to find more programs and get information on them. http://www2.emsa.ca.gov/ShowTraining/ContinuingEducation/GroupByContinuingEducationTable.aspx


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 12, 2014)

DWemt28 said:


> Thanks! The only real incentives for me wanting to go there are that I heard you get a job with amr if you do internship with them, and the program is part time. Due to my current situation, I can't afford not to work while in school. I don't know of any programs in SoCal that are part time.


You can try for part time:
AVU paramedic it qualifys for FAFSA and is around $14k in total.  2 days a week.

Percom, TX online Paramedic school fully accredited.   Your own pace.  Only thing is you would have to fly out to Texas at end of the course for clinical rotations as they are working on securing some California sites.  $5k total.  Payment option which is about $300 a month.  Or private loan.  GI options.  

Daniel freeman hybrid program- $16k in total.  Part online rest in class.  Private loan, payment options of I think $280 a month or more which must be payed I think in a few months in total.  Fafsa option if enrolled at west LA community college.

Crafton Hills- part time 3 days out of the week, $5k or more? Wait list to get in.

If any questions you can pm me.  Down the same road and it seems if your not from a wealthy family or your not a fireman no way can you afford to go paramedic.  Welcome to California.lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 12, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> You can try for part time:
> AVU paramedic it qualifys for FAFSA and is around $14k in total.  2 days a week.
> 
> Percom, TX online Paramedic school fully accredited.   Your own pace.  Only thing is you would have to fly out to Texas at end of the course for clinical rotations as they are working on securing some California sites.  $5k total.  Payment option which is about $300 a month.  Or private loan.  GI options.
> ...



Craftons program is about $4,500. There is no wait list to get in. The entrance tests and interview weeds out most of the applicants (each class is usually <20 students who actually pass the tests).


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 12, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Craftons program is about $4,500. There is no wait list to get in. The entrance tests and interview weeds out most of the applicants (each class is usually <20 students who actually pass the tests).


Really?  Last time I checked there was a wait list but this was a few years back.  I know there reputation is pretty high with most out that way.  I would also like to add in I beleive its Apple Valley has a program roughly around that price and part time.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 12, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> Really?  Last time I checked there was a wait list but this was a few years back.  I know there reputation is pretty high with most out that way.  I would also like to add in I beleive its Apple Valley has a program roughly around that price and part time.



It's been that way since I started teaching for the EMT program a couple of years ago. You have to meet the prerequisites, pass a 200 question EMT final exam and a 126 question A&P final exam with at least an 80% and then pass an oral judgement section. Out of the +40 people that apply not a whole lot pass. My class is the biggest they have had in several years at 22 students.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 12, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> It's been that way since I started teaching for the EMT program a couple of years ago. You have to meet the prerequisites, pass a 200 question EMT final exam and a 126 question A&P final exam with at least an 80% and then pass an oral judgement section. Out of the +40 people that apply not a whole lot pass. My class is the biggest they have had in several years at 22 students.


wow crazy but great on the weeding out making the true medics shine.


----------

